# J.R.Mullions, Hong Kong



## Mellie (Jan 13, 2008)

Sailed with Ardgroom 1962-1964, then Inchdouglas,Ardrossmore,Prima.
Anyone out there from these times?
Steve Bryant, Graham Evans, Dereck Blair, Gunter J. Tocus (Master Mariner)??


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from Eats Yorkshire.
Find your way around and enjoy the trip.
You might want to copy your post into the say hellow thread for a wider response.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings Mellie and welcome to SN. Bon voyage.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Ardgroom 1962-1964*

*Mellie*, a warm, albeit a belated, welcome to you; thank you for joining the community and hopefully you will find a whole host of people able and willing to answer your query; enjoy the site and all it has to offer, and we very much look forward to your postings in due course. _Bon Voyage_


----------

